# how come this happens:



## luvs (Sep 22, 2005)

i'll type a post and go to add in another sentence and the words i'd previosuly typed started getting 'eaten' by the new ones. it doesn't happen a lot but it does happen.
does anyone know why that happens?


----------



## gettingbetter (Sep 22, 2005)

Hit the "insert" key on your keyboard.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 22, 2005)

I have no idea luvs - that has never happened to me.  Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 22, 2005)

I thought about the insert key too but you cannot activate it in these posts - at least not on my computer.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

? Did you accidently push the page up button on your keyboard luvs?

I think that might be the reason.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

I tried the insert button first and KE is right it won't work.. but, the page up button 
does.  Try it and see if it recreates the problem.


----------



## gettingbetter (Sep 22, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I thought about the insert key too but you cannot activate it in these posts - at least not on my computer.


 
It works in these posts on my pc. I just tested it out to make sure.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

That's funny.  Insert doesn't work on mine...


----------



## htc (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe you need to hit the control, alt or shift key with it...?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 22, 2005)

Is the difference a Mac?  I think luvs has a Mac - don't you luvs?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe so... but, since I don't really want to insert anything, I think I'll go take a 
nice nap instead.  Back in awhile folks.  Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## luvs (Sep 22, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Is the difference a Mac? I think luvs has a Mac - don't you luvs?


 
i have a dell but the computer downstairs might be a mac. 
i'll try these suggestions, guys- thanks.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 22, 2005)

You hit the "insert" key.

Normally, insert is "ON" when you boot up your computer - if you put the cursor somewhere and start typing the text to the right of it moves over and what you are typing is inserted. 

If you hit the insert key - it turns insert mode off - and you are in "type over" mode ... starting with where you place the cursor the text you type will overwrite the existing text on the screen.

The insert key is a "toggle" - it only has two states - OFF and ON. Each time you press it - it will change "states".


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2005)

luvs - did you figure it out?


----------



## luvs (Sep 23, 2005)

dunno yet, elf. it doesn't happen with each post, just certain ones. i'll have to wait till it happens again to try it out and then i'll let you guys know. thanks for asking.


----------



## gettingbetter (Sep 23, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> dunno yet, elf. it doesn't happen with each post, just certain ones. i'll have to wait till it happens again to try it out and then i'll let you guys know. thanks for asking.


 
Toggeling the insert key will replicate the problem


----------



## luvs (Oct 2, 2005)

the insert key worked and then i tried it again and it didn't. i'm gonna ask my Brother. he should know why it's doing this.

thanks for the advice, guys. now i know to hit the insert key to see if i can keep the post from snacking on itself.


----------



## mamabear (Oct 11, 2005)

> thanks for the advice, guys. now i know to hit the insert key to see if i can keep the post from snacking on itself.


 

lol!!!


----------

